

Show HN: a SublimeText plugin that automatically builds anchors from pasted URLs - fcardinaux
https://github.com/fcardinaux/PasteAnchor
The PasteAnchor plugin allows the user to paste an URL to a Markdown or HTML file and to automatically get an anchor with the page title as link name.<p>For example, pasting &quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;&quot; to a Markdown file gives the following result:<p><pre><code>  [Home - Quora](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;)
</code></pre>
In addition to this, pasting links to threads of Hacker-News-like sites gives results that include two anchors: one for the thread and one for the related article.<p>For example, pasting &quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5879203&quot; to an HTML file gives the following result:<p><pre><code>  &lt;a href=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jz13.java.no&quot;&gt;JavaZone 2013&lt;&#x2F;a&gt; via &lt;a href=&quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5879203&quot;&gt;Hacker News&lt;&#x2F;a&gt;</code></pre>
======
fcardinaux
The PasteAnchor plugin allows the user to paste an URL to a Markdown or HTML
file and to automatically get an anchor with the page title as link name.

For example, pasting "[http://www.quora.com/"](http://www.quora.com/") to a
_Markdown_ file gives the following result:

    
    
      [Home - Quora](http://www.quora.com/)
    

In addition to this, pasting links to threads of Hacker-News-like sites gives
results that include two anchors: one for the thread and one for the related
article.

For example, pasting
"[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5879203"](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5879203")
to an _HTML_ file gives the following result:

    
    
      <a href="http://jz13.java.no">JavaZone 2013</a> via <a href="https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5879203">Hacker News</a>

